

Ask HN: List of companies in Silicon Valley - marsmoon

Hi HN,<p>There have been literally 100s of startup created since 2005 in bay area. Is there any way to get list of all such companies that are active ?<p>Please comment name of the company if you know one or better any site listing all companies.
Also, please limit this thread to bay area companies or silicon valley only for now.<p>Thanks.
======
mtmail
Saw a report like that for the UK

"Tech Nation was compiled using data from DueDil, Adzuna, Crunchbase,
AngelList and F6s, and analysed 47,200 digital technology companies across the
UK"
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/11390230/Bou...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/11390230/Bournemouth-
beats-London-as-UKs-fastest-growing-digital-economy.html)

Anyway, Crunchbase and Angelist might be potential sources.

------
MichaelCrawford
Here's what I have for San Francisco:
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/californ...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/california/san-francisco/san-francisco/)

To determine whether a corporation is still in business, check the California
Secretary of State's website. However they may be a foreign corporation - that
is, incorporated elsewhere - but doing business in California.

